# Making Sauerkraut



## Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out this Video on making Sauerkraut
Give it time to load up


http://hw.libsyn.com/p/6/1/0/61075ff870ae3c30/bbv03-12-11sauerkraut.mp4?sid=abce1e4f447bbfa6f4adc6ddfc86e3c5&l_sid=18257&l_eid=&l_mid=2479856


----------



## twistedvine (Mar 25, 2011)

My grandmother and her sisters used to make it and I loved it. There is nothing that can be bought in a store that even comes close to homade sauerkraut.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 10, 2011)

no kidding homemade is so much better I used to make it alot been a few years since I made any but still have some canned


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 12, 2011)

OK, so I grow cabbage. Tried to make sauerkraut years ago... failed. Someone told me what to do... sort of... didn't give enought info.

Last fall, I decided to try again. I only wanted to make a small amount and didn't want to "invest" too much into it.

I GOOGLED it... voila!!

Use your CROCK POT!! I have a 5 qt one and found a plate that just fit down into it... worked like a charm!!

I didn't want to can it, so I froze it. Even coming out of the freezer, it has far more "crunch" than the store bought stuff!

We don't use a LOT, so maybe every other year will work.

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> ...... CROCK POT!! I have a 5 qt one .....We don't use a LOT, so maybe every other year will work.
> 
> Debbie



I guess you don't eat a lot. A 5 quart batch wouldn't last me 2 years. Try making Sloppy Otto's with some of your kraut. It's like Sloppy Joes, but instead of adding the tomato gunk, you cook up your burger with some chopped onion and then add some kraut and heat until hot. Spoon it onto buns and top with pickles and mustard.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I guess you don't eat a lot. A 5 quart batch wouldn't last me 2 years. Try making Sloppy Otto's with some of your kraut. It's like Sloppy Joes, but instead of adding the tomato gunk, you cook up your burger with some chopped onion and then add some kraut and heat until hot. Spoon it onto buns and top with pickles and mustard.



That sounds good!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 12, 2011)

Mmmmmm sounds good!

Debbie


----------



## rob (Apr 12, 2011)

Debbie, glad it turned out, I think they were not revering to a crock pot but the actual crock, we had made it for years in a crocks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

There will be none of that in the chat room.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 13, 2011)

I know they were talking about the pickle crocks... but if you want to make a small batch... use a crock pot. It makes more than you would think!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)

Your wife on line "toot".......


----------



## JasonH (Apr 15, 2011)

We make it every year in the fall. It seems like we keep getting more and more cabbage. If I remember correctly, I think we started with 300lbs of cabbage last year. The house stinks for months in kind of a good AND bad way.


----------

